# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير

## الغزنوي

اسم المؤلف: جلال الدين عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي 
تاريخ الوفاة: 911 هـ 
اسم الناسخ: عبدالوهاب بن حسين 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد اللوحات: 281 
عدد الأسطر: 25 
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة الأحقاف - اليمن 
نبذة عن المخطوط: أوله: الحمد لله الذي بعث على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لهذه الأمة أمر دينها وأقام في كل عصر من يحوط هذه الملة تشييد أركانها وتأييد سنتها وتبيينها ... هذا كتاب أودعت فيه من الكلم النبوية ألوفًا ... 
آخره: اليوم الموعود يوم القيامة والشاهد يوم الجمعة والمشهود يوم عرفة ويوم الجمعة ذخره الله .. وصلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر .. هذا آخر الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير.
القسم الأول
القسم الثاني

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك اخي الغزنوي ونفع بك ورحم الله السيوطي

----------


## راجى عفو الرحمن

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف احمل كتاب الجامع الصغير للسيوطى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم زينب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم .... ولكن هل طبع الكتاب من دون الزيادة وما أحسن طبعاته ؟؟؟

----------


## رفق

لك جزيل الشكر 
وبورك فيك

----------


## كناز

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .....................

   أولأ أشكركم على القراءة السريعة للايميل الذي ارسلته لكم و أرد الأسرع عليه .................. ولكن أنا بصراحة عندي كتاب مصور بي دي اف بدي نزلو في هذا المنتدى ...............بس ما بعرف كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو منكم مساعدتي و لكم مني كل الاحترام و التقدير و الشكر....................  ..............

----------

